# Not knitting Again



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Once again I am posting a photo of the small fleece hygiene bags my friends and I are donating to the Betty Griffin House in St Augustine. Betty Griffin House is a place of safety and healing for battered and abused women and their children. This time we are giving 21 bags so we are now over 100 bags....yeah. 
For those who did not read my prior post the bags are made from fleece so they do not ravel are washable and virtually indestructible. I make the bags and then we fill with toothbrush, toothpaste, shampoo, conditioner, comb, body lotion, soap, feminine hygiene products and sometimes deodorant and lipstick/lipgloss. Not a lot but a small something the ladies can keep for their own as they begin to heal mentally as well as physically.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

pheonas said:


> Once again I am posting a photo of the small fleece hygiene bags my friends and I are donating to the Betty Griffin House in St Augustine. Betty Griffin House is a place of safety and healing for battered and abused women and their children. This time we are giving 21 bags so we are now over 100 bags....yeah.
> For those who did not read my prior post the bags are made from fleece so they do not ravel are washable and virtually indestructible. I make the bags and then we fill with toothbrush, toothpaste, shampoo, conditioner, comb, body lotion, soap, feminine hygiene products and sometimes deodorant and lipstick/lipgloss. Not a lot but a small something the ladies can keep for their own as they begin to heal mentally as well as physically.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Very very thoughtful and nice of you and your friends


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

Verrrrry nice of you and your friends. Thanks for doing such a nice thing.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

What a wonderful gesture, it's people like you that make this a better world to live in


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Such a great idea.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I am sure they are greatly appreciated by the ladies who receive them. Lovely work!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Bless your kind heart. :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

And this is something they will appreciate so much! They usually leave everything behind- such a good thing that you are doing!


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> And this is something they will appreciate so much! They usually leave everything behind- such a good thing that you are doing!


That is so right, they arrive with the clothes they are wearing and that is it.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

What a wonderful idea.beiing beaten up and losing everything ,just a little thing means the world .keep going .xx


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

That is the most amazing thoughtful gifts I have seen in a very long time&#128522;bless you&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Such a lovely thoughtful thing to do


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments everyone. 

Hubby saw fleece on sale came proudly home with five yards at an excellent price so will make 45 more bags in the near future.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

How kind,


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Very thoughtfull of you and your friends sure they will be gratefully received. My mams quilt group makes small quilts for the children who end up at local women's refuge and have just donated 20 to them, they are loved by the children as all in bright colours and they've keep them and then take them with them when they manage to move into their own homes with their mams xx


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I know this is going to be a ridiculous question, but do you use a pattern for getting the size of bag you are making. Every time I think I can do something without specific "how to" I end up in a mess. I am also curious what you used for the draw string. Yea, I know, how smart do you have to be to sew 2 square pieces of fabric together? I was just wanting to get a size more or less.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just wondered would it be inappropriate to use some flannel sheets? I have some that no longer fit any mattress I have and they are just taking up space when they maybe could be re-cycled for a better purpose than taking up space in my closets and draws.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Good for you! One thing we do at my church is have a bushel basket for donations for our local battered women's shelter. When members travel, they bring home all of the extra bottles of toiletries (the ones they haven't opened) -- shampoo, conditioner, lotion, soaps, etc. -- and put them in the basket. Other people donate toothbrushes and toothpaste, and often ask their dentists for extras for the shelter basket. All of that is given to the shelter. So many of the women show up with just the clothes on their backs, and having their own toiletries is welcomed.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

What a lovely thing to do&#128158;


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

martyr said:


> Bless your kind heart. :thumbup:


ditto.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a beautiful and thoughtful gift


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I know this is going to be a ridiculous question, but do you use a pattern for getting the size of bag you are making. Every time I think I can do something without specific "how to" I end up in a mess. I am also curious what you used for the draw string. Yea, I know, how smart do you have to be to sew 2 square pieces of fabric together? I was just wanting to get a size more or less.


I have a template cut from another fabric. Bags are cut 10"x13" then sewn with 1/2" seam and an 1-1/2" casing at the top. Not huge I know but if the bags are larger with same amount of content will take more fabric, this way I can make nine bags from one yard of fleece. As for the string it is just that string. My husband has an enormous ball of twine that he acquired years ago
enough for hundreds of bags. These balls of twine were originally used in shade tobacco growing in Gadsden County, Florida. If I did not have access to string would probably buy ribbon when on sale and or see what thrift stores have. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

guen12 said:


> Just wondered would it be inappropriate to use some flannel sheets? I have some that no longer fit any mattress I have and they are just taking up space when they maybe could be re-cycled for a better purpose than taking up space in my closets and draws.


I think using the flannel sheets is a great idea, recycling as well as helping these women. Not certain but I think flannel ravels if that is correct then I would pink all the edges to save myself the tedium of overcasting. Of course if you own one of the overlock machines would be a piece of cake. Good luck post a photo of your completed bags.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Lovely idea. So wonderful that you are thinking of others. Thank you for caring.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you pheonas for filling me in. I never thought about the raveling of flannel. Will see what I can come up with so that won't happen.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is such a great thing to do! it helps ease the pain of being in a shelter.. I several times have gotten behind a person(s) at the dollar store when they were buying products for these kinds of bags.. or shoeboxes.. 
I have to say though I love your couch! it is exactly what I am looking for to go with my two vintage winged back chairs.. I love the upholstery you have chosen too! its beautiful


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Truly thoughtful and generous! Very nice bags.


----------



## bigbadbrenda (Sep 6, 2013)

2 years ago I did 500 kits for homeless women . Sent to every Provence in Canada This year only 150 cause the postage was so very high.
Congtatulations I know that they are needed and welcomed.


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

bigbadbrenda said:


> 2 years ago I did 500 kits for homeless women . Sent to every Provence in Canada This year only 150 cause the postage was so very high.
> Congtatulations I know that they are needed and welcomed.


How amazing of you, that is fantastic!! So generous and kind.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

God bless your loving work!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Wouldn't it be amazing if for good coures the post office gave free post.im sure then so many orther people would do good things to.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bigbadbrenda (Sep 6, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing if for good coures the post office gave free post.im sure then so many orther people would do good things to.


Oh yes with the rates that went up I have to cut back on what I send out of country/provence.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Me to,I hate it.its not like these big wigs don't get enough money.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

that is a most kind and thoughtful gesture GOD BLESS you all.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

You are a blessing!!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

pheonas said:


> Once again I am posting a photo of the small fleece hygiene bags my friends and I are donating to the Betty Griffin House in St Augustine. Betty Griffin House is a place of safety and healing for battered and abused women and their children. This time we are giving 21 bags so we are now over 100 bags....yeah.
> For those who did not read my prior post the bags are made from fleece so they do not ravel are washable and virtually indestructible. I make the bags and then we fill with toothbrush, toothpaste, shampoo, conditioner, comb, body lotion, soap, feminine hygiene products and sometimes deodorant and lipstick/lipgloss. Not a lot but a small something the ladies can keep for their own as they begin to heal mentally as well as physically.


What thoughtful gifts you are making. Thank you so much for helping these ladies. God Bless you.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Amazing! What a wonderful thing to do. I used to work @ a shelter. I was taking carpentry @ school, & the shelter did not allow men in. My teacher @ the time got me into help her a couple of times. When she moved on I continued to work there. Did a lot of repairs - lots of angry women & their children.... It was very weird when a friend of mine showed up with her children....


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

A nice sign that someone cares. Delightful.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

how wonderful !!!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

So lovely--and lovely of you to so this!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

How kind of you and your friends. I am sure they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

You are my new heroine.


----------



## bigbadbrenda (Sep 6, 2013)

If you know someone that sells Avon they have nice samples of perfume that I put in mine.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for caring for others.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

janettamargo said:


> I am sure they are greatly appreciated by the ladies who receive them. Lovely work!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

So great of you to do this project. There are many ways to help. :-D


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

What a wonderful gifts for you and your friends to give to show such thoughtfulness to the ladies at Betty Griffin House. My daughter looms hats for the homeless and has made over 3,000 all by herself over a period of a few years. The last year she has started to knit scarves to go with the hats. It is people like you and your group of talented ladies who really make a difference in this world. Bless you.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

What wonderful gifts for you and your friends to give to show such thoughtfulness to the ladies at Betty Griffin House. My daughter looms hats for the homeless and has made over 3,000 all by herself over a period of a few years. The last year she has started to knit scarves to go with the hats. It is people like you and your group of talented ladies who really make a difference in this world. Bless you.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

How thoughtful and wonderful of you


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

a wonderful thing to do


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

It truly is more blessed to give than to receive. And, in this instance, thank God that you are the giver and not the receiver.


----------

